# Hot Spots Bait and Tackle!!



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

We're excited to announce that <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1231895893_0 style="CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">Hot Spots Bait & Tackle will be opening on 2/21/09! We will be located at 211 <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1231895893_1>Gulf Breeze Parkway in the shopping center with Blockbuster, Subway, Bere Jewelers, and Baskin Robins. Our goal is to provide for everyone from the professional angler to a kid on his first fishing trip. We will have a free weekly fishing contest with prizes for kids and adults, in addition to our yearly free fishing tournament! 

We would like to offer a discount to everyone in the "Pensacola Fishing Forum Community". You can simply tell us your a member of the forum when you come in or you can private message <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1231895893_2 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">Chris Phillips or myself and we will send you a discount card in the mail. 

I'm excited and really looking forward to becoming more involved with the local fishing community and meeting more forum members. 

Matt


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I would like to add that we have brought in a top notch live well system and plan to provide you with a number of live baits of which are not normally available for purchase in our area, this includes live croakers! 

We will have gear and equipment available for both inshore and offshore angler. Although while spending time fishing inshore traveling tournaments over the last few years Matt and I have learned countless tips, tricks, and lures that we would like to pass onto the local community. 

Our store phone number will be (850) 916-7176, but if you have questions or comments right now I can be reached at (850) 255-7288.

Chris


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats fellas.. And if the store is any reflection of what kind of people yall are you will be in business for a long time..:usaflag


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Best of luck!! hope you gus are prosperous in the coming years


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Congradulations!!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Best of luck guys. Is there still gonna be a Hot Spots charters and is Chris still gonna write for the PNJ? Oh and yall ain't gonna hire Joe Z. are ya.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

About damn time.

It's hard keeping this crap a secret.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats! Do I still get to wear a "Hot Spots" speedo and wave a sign on the street at the grand opening??


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Good luck gentlemen. I'll be sure to stop in if I get that far down.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, there will still be a Hot Spots Fishing Charters, but we're only planning to run trips with clients who've been fishing with us for years. We will pass the other trips ontothe other guides in the community.It's hard to be in two places at one time and we feel we can provide more by being in the store! Nothing will be changing at the PNJ, I will continue to do the Hook, Line, & Sinker.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats, fellas. I will check yall out.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

if you don't ming me asking Mr. Phillips, how are you getting the croakers???? ... JoeZ gonna be down at shoreline with a 4'bluecast net??? oke


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks so much for the kind words and the interest everybody!

Chicken,

The croakersare coming from out of town. Live bait is very important to us and along with providing great service it will be a big priority. We plan to open with and consistantly carry shrimp, bull minnows, croakers, pinfish and even pigfish when available. We have designed a series of tanks to specifically hold these fish baits. We will also carry the items needed for customers to transport these baits.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the info Matt, that's all i was curious about... i KNOW there will be outstanding service at this place,

y'all got me as a customer.:bowdown


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on your new venture guys!<P align=left>I like the idea of mixing some live bait with my ice cream when I'm heading to the beach!<P align=center>


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would have never guessed that ya'll would open a tackle store! J/K guys you know I will be a shop junkie just keep the KEG on ice.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

ooh, one more question... what reels are you gonna carry?... i'm sure you'll have Shimano.... what about Penn or VS???


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats and best of luck to you guys.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on your new biz, I will stop in when I am down next month.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

farm raised croakers?

I understand there are some being raised for bait


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds great! I'll be in there a lot when it opens. Best of luck to you guys :clap


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats to the both of you:usaflag:usaflag Are you going to be servicing reels Chris? Best of luck in 2009 with your new adventure:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

We are carrying a largevariety of top name rods and reels for both offshore and inshore fishing including Shimano, Penn and several others. We are also carryingmany items that are not available in our area. Two rodlinesand several other items we are VERY excited to introduce to this area. As Chris mentioned we have traveled from Texas to Key West to South Carolina fishing tournaments, and we have been in tackle stores at all of these locations. We have had the opportunity to see many different products, styles of fishing ect... We will use those experiencesto makeourserviceashelpful, friendly and cutting edge as possible!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, we will service and repair all major reel brands and we will also have rod repair.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweeeet, can't wait until your open!!! I want my own Lazy boy in the lounge!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tmass (1/13/2009)*Sweeeet, can't wait until your open!!! I want my own Lazy boy in the lounge!!


pull 2... the icey-teks at GBB&T aren't comfortable at all.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats and best of luck you two. I hope you'll have a secret stash of natural lite somewhere in the back for those of us who plan on just using the bathroom and shoplifting 

Best of luck guys...I want a tour of the baitwells! Sounds cool.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Way to go guys...it'll be great to have consistent (dependable)source of live bait and don't forget the fleas during the pomp run this spring...

Dang, now I'll have to make that cross over turn pulling my boatfrom the east....you may have to have GBinstall atraffic light to handle all the traffic.

Good luck guys and see you soon!

Jimmy


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

I forgot to mentionthe fleas! We will have them. One of the reasons we picked this location is because of parking and boat trailering convenience. There is a large parking lot, you can circle all the way around the building with a trailer if you need to, and you can enter and exit at the light on Gulf Breeze parkway. Come by and check us out, we would love the chance to earn your business!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations and best wishes for your continued success!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Matt can we just save gas money and drink beer and have croaker tourneys in the bait tank!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Buck,

Don't talk bad about the Natural Lite, that's all I can afford these days after getting into this venture! Matt will be happy to show you the live well tanks.The tanks and live bait have been his onlyconcern, I don't think he even sleeps at night due to worrying about them. 

Chris


----------



## Lost Angel (Jan 10, 2009)

That is great news....cause all the locals know there aren't but 2 places to get live bait in P'cola and GB unless ur gonna catch it urself....and not to knock anyone but if ur a female going into one of these places u better know what you want and where it is located in the store...if you plan on getting out of there with what u need. Can't wait to have a new place to go and get what i need and ask questions if I have them....Thanks for the post.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Women and kids are a large part of the fishing community and get overlooked sometimes. It will be our pleasure to help you in any way we can to make your fishing trips moreenjoyable and productive than ever before!


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Man I love the smell of a bait shop in the morning. 

Good luck, see ya soon.


----------



## frydaddy (Oct 1, 2007)

ALRIGHT, IT'S ABOUT TIME SOMEONE CARRIES PINFISH, I'M SURE YOU WILL MAKE A GO OF IT.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

congats ill be in for sure


----------



## Lost Angel (Jan 10, 2009)

> *Matt Mcleod (1/13/2009)*Women and kids are a large part of the fishing community and get overlooked sometimes. It will be our pleasure to help you in any way we can to make your fishing trips moreenjoyable and productive than ever before!


That is great to hear...and thanks for the response...because I have two boys that love to fish just like me and well their Daddy hates to fish so I'm kinda the one that gets to enjoy this time with them and their friends and they are all in elementary school...so they have loads of fishing questions and even though I love to fish I'm still not quite experienced enough to answer all of them....Thanks again guys and it is wonderful news....


----------



## jimmy-buff-it (Oct 10, 2007)

Chris and Matt congrats....Hope to be doing business soon...Like the convience/location...Jimmy(AIRBORNE).


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations gentlemen! I can't wait to check it out. Best of luck, I'm sure you will do great.

Dale


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Awesome! Best of luck guys!!! Nothing wrong with Natural Lights! $8.99 a 18 pack at the Citgo... that's a deal and it's what is in my cooler! I wouldn't mind coming by and enjoy a few while checking out the store while trying my luck at catching some pin fish out the bait tank as well.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

thats awesome guys... cant wait to get in there and check it out!



and there is not a dang think wrong with natty light!


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Blessings to your store. :angel


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!!!!! Looking foward to visiting you new venture!!!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

:clap It's about time someone opened a Bait and Tackle shop in Gulf Breeze.:clap I guarantee that Team Miss Dixie, a/k/a Mitch n' Lane will be regulars, ESPECIALLY if you plan to have live shrimp on Sundays. (Maybe I'll just have my paycheck direct deposited to your account, and cut out the middle men. -

Just curious, cause I know Joe Zwill be interested,will yoube stocking anything in "Pink"?

Good luck guys.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

Best of luck, Chris and Matt. Will definately stop by and check out your new venture!! :usaflag

WayneO


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, we will have plenty of things for the ladies!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Matt's momma is still fat!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Chris and Matt,

Congrats on your new venture. You are both well respected guy's in the fishing community. I am 100% positive you will do well.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the support everybody!

Jake, don't make mestart giving away the Adams family grouper secrets!! Oh, I almost forgot I have a book with pretty much every one of your grouper numbers in it, don't worry I'll make everybody pay top dollar for it!!oke:letsdrink


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats guys!!! I wish you much success.:clap:letsdrink


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

cool, cant wait:clap congrats.........there goes the rest of my income!


----------



## SharkSlayer (Oct 3, 2007)

I cant wait until you open up.


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

> *Captain Jake Adams (1/14/2009)*Matt's momma is still fat!


Well played Sir!!!!!


----------



## Josey Wales (Oct 19, 2007)

How about Florida Wigglers & Cane Poles & Straw Hats are you going to carry that? Best of luck and remember to endeavor to persevere!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Best of luck !!!!

George


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

cool


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Is this store gonna be were the old Grays was ??? I mean in the same shopping center ??

Scott


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Will there be a full time rod builder/repairman?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *nb&twil (1/14/2009)*Will there be a full time rod builder/repairman?


I was wondering the same thing Will...........


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Scott, it is in the same building as Grey's was in, I think they were right next to the Baskin Robins and we are a couple units down from there. 

We will provide custom rods and rod repair, we have someone who does GREAT work that we have already contacted. We will also repair and service reels, Chris and I will do most of that. 

Thanks again for all the interest and nice comments, I can't wait for the spring to roll around!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

congrats guys! :clap. smart move on the live bait. i have a feeling your goiung to be working you azz off trying to keep live bait in stock. :banghead but thats a good problem for you. good luck and i cant wait to see the store. oh yeado you do layaway. jk


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations and best of luck with the new venture!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I know yall are being loaded with questions, but what are going to be the prices on the croakers,pinfish,and pigfish. Thanks and good luck with the new store.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

EELS! No mention of EELS?Will you carry them through October?

Congrats Guys!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Store operatinghours? I may have missed this some where..

Jimmy


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Matt and Chris will work split shifts and 24hrs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats just amazing!


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

24??? Niiiiice


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Our store hours will be From 5am to 9pm 7 days a week. If we go 24 hrs chad will have to pick up the late shiftoke

Brad, we will carry eels through Cobia season, into may. If a lot of people knew what an awesome big snapper and grouper bait live eels are there would be more demand through the end of the season. As it is now demand falls off after cobia season. 

We are still figuring out what the prices will be for pinfish, pigfish, and croakers. The croakers will have to be transported a pretty long distance so the price will reflect that. But they are the BEST trout bait you can have, excellent bait for redfish and flonder also. And the medium to large size ones are the best bay grouper bait there is. As you can tell I am VERY excited about the live bait!


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

Matt, could we say that you are a self proclaimed master at the baiting aspect of the business?

Serious, although I may be a bit biased, if you think about it..... I do not know of any two people that are better qualified at providing the equipment, bait, and service that our fishing community needs. I am sure that this will be a success.

PJ


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Matt is the designated Masterbaiter!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (1/14/2009)*Matt is the designated Masterbaiter!


he's taking your position???


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats fellas!! I'm sure with all your experience atthe different levels, (recreational, tourny, and local guides, let alone the previous store experience)the new store will be a success!! Cant wait to check it out!!!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow! Congrats guys - looking forward to stopping by when we come in town!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I just wanted to thank everyone for all of the kind words and will genuinely appreciate you giving us a chance to provide you with all of your fishing needs!

I?m sure we?ve missed some questions, but feel free to call me on my cell (850) 255-7288 or on the store phone (850) 916-7176...


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Great news fellas. I'll be stopping by most every Friday.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

The main reason I did most of my shopping at GBBT was because chris was always so helpful. I have no doubt that he'll take as much if not more pride in the job he will do with his own business. This will definately be my new favorite store around.

Best of luck guys.

Josh Timo


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> We would like to offer a discount to everyone in the "Pensacola Fishing Forum Community". You can simply tell us your a member of the forum when you come in or you can private message Chris Phillips or myself and we will send you a discount card in the mail.




i bet the store will be awesome. just wondering how much is the discount? also will yall have any rod building stuff? new bait system sounds awesome.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

jaceboat,

just talked to Matt and he is at the store getting things organized. He said him or Chris will be on later to answer questions.

PJ


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Hopefully they have cold beer sandwiches on taplike at Key West B&T!!


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Matt, That's exactly why I asked. I love to use them for snapper baits. Through May is pretty good but it would be nice if you could squeek just a couple more weeks for the opening of federal water snapper season. Nevertheless, you guys are doing a tremendous job. Keep up the good work!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage>

"jellyballs are those jellyfish that look like a mushroom. on the east coast we take 4 or 5 and put them om a 25 foot fish stringer then cut a frew up for bait and chum. throw the stringer out withe jellyballs on it then throw a handfull of the cut up pieces. the spadefish come in like gang busters! pick out the one you want and throw a hook baited with a small piece if jellyball and hang on!" Quote from another thread..


Maybe some jelly balls would sell like gang busters....Spade fish delight!!!

Jimmy


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

The amount of discount will vary by different item. There is a wide variance of margin in this industry and there are also come corporate regulated prices. Trust me, we'll make it worth your while!


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

great to hear it guys. you guys are 'in-touch' with the local anglers and i know you will have everything everyone needs. sounds like you guys are indeed in/near the old old GB Outcast, and then Gray's location. great spot to be in. plenty of parking, plenty of visibilty. im sure you guys are going to do well. you'll have my business--when i get out that way.

cheers.

drew


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

congratulations....I'll stop by for some nice size shrimp. Is there going to be a parking issue you think? (boat and trailer)I know lot is bigger but when I drove by there today it seemed that It was packed...anyhow congrats again and good luck/best wisheswith the new venture. (are you taking any applications by the way?)... :clap


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

We definitely took the parking circumstances into consideration when selecting a location. I don't believe there will be any problem at all. Morning is the busiest time for anglers to come through with boats and most of the other business do not open before 9. You can also pull around the building and park in the rear or on the side. Not taking applications just yet, but I'm sure we will be at some point.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS ON THE NEW STORE! Although I don't get to Gulf Breeze too much (I live on southwest side on Perdido Bay), I will definitely pay you guys a visit. In this economy, it takes alot to open a business and then keep it open. I'm sure that your dedication to the local fishing community will give you many loyal customers...and especially if you work up an attractive discount for PFF members!:clap

And I like Voodoo Lounge's suggestion about providing some food and beverages like they do at Key West B&T....that's an awesome shop and I make sure to visit it when I'm down in the Keys.

Good Luck!


----------



## fishgirl (Jan 23, 2009)

Is this the same Chris that worked at the Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle for ever, and your now opening a bait shop two blocks down in a strip mall?


----------



## FL CAJUN (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats.....hope you can keep up with the demannnnnnn for live bait....good luck.......:clap


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *fishgirl (1/23/2009)*Is this the same Chris that worked at the Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle for ever, and your now opening a bait shop two blocks down in a strip mall?


*Yes!!!!*


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *fishgirl (1/23/2009)*Is this the same Chris that worked at the Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle for ever, and your now opening a bait shop two blocks down in a strip mall?


Is the same crazy ex-girlfriend that is stalking him on the other thread?


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats Matt! Good luck!


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats guys...can't wait to get in there and check it out:bowdown


----------

